# Seasonal chart for Marriott



## Larry (Aug 28, 2012)

Is there somewhere I can find a seasonal chart for each Marriott resort? I have been thinking of purchasing and many ads do not show the season designation of Platinum, Platinum plus, Gold, silver etc. but only list a week number or floating weeks 1-6 for example which tells me nothing about the season. 

I almost got a week but then found out that it was a silver week and no longer had any interest. For example weeks 1-6 in Aruba would be Platinum weeks but in the Florida panhandle it would be silver. Summer weeks in Hilton head would be Platinum but in Aruba they are gold.

When searching Starwood I had no problem finding a seasonal Chart for each resort but I can't find anything like that for Marriott. Help!!!!!


----------



## CashEddie (Aug 28, 2012)

The charts are available on the owners website but you have to be an owner to access the PDFs.


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 28, 2012)

TUGger dioxide45 has compiled links to all of the Weeks calendars here.  If you're bookmarking his list, here's a similar one where he compiled links to the available resort maps.   Very helpful links.


----------



## Larry (Aug 28, 2012)

SueDonJ said:


> TUGger dioxide45 has compiled links to all of the Weeks calendars here.  If you're bookmarking his list, here's a similar one where he compiled links to the available resort maps.   Very helpful links.



WOW!!!! Thanks I knew someone had done this and this is what I was looking for. I have this bookmarked now for future reference.

Thanks a bunch Sue and a great BIG THANKS to DIOXIDE45.


----------



## CashEddie (Aug 28, 2012)

SueDonJ said:


> TUGger dioxide45 has compiled links to all of the Weeks calendars here.  If you're bookmarking his list, here's a similar one where he compiled links to the available resort maps.   Very helpful links.



Thanks Sue!  Great resource.


----------



## brigechols (Aug 28, 2012)

SueDonJ said:


> TUGger dioxide45 has compiled links to all of the Weeks calendars here.  If you're bookmarking his list, here's a similar one where he compiled links to the available resort maps.   Very helpful links.



Can you add this to the Marriott FAQ sticky?


----------



## WINSLOW (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi 
Don't know which ones your looking for but since you quoted Fl, Aruba & HH - I have a few that I can try to post , don't think you have to be logged in?

Hope these work?

Florida - Marco Island

http://www.marriottvacationclub.com...rts/marriott-crystal-shores/pdfs/calendar.pdf

Panama City

http://www.marriottvacationclub.com...sorts/marriott-legends-edge/pdfs/calendar.pdf

Hilton Head Grande Ocean

http://www.marriottvacationclub.com...sorts/marriott-grande-ocean/pdfs/calendar.pdf

Myrtle beach

http://www.marriottvacationclub.com...resorts/marriott-oceanwatch/pdfs/calendar.pdf

Aruba Surf

http://www.marriottvacationclub.com...ts/marriott-aruba-surf-club/pdfs/calendar.pdf

Aruba Ocean
http://www.marriottvacationclub.com...s/marriott-aruba-ocean-club/pdfs/calendar.pdf

Also have a few other if you need, let me know


----------



## WINSLOW (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh too late, never saw those

Yes would be a great sticky!


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 28, 2012)

Dioxide's resort maps compilation post had already been added to the Marriott Timeshare FAQs sticky by Dave, it's the sixth link.  I don't see the resort calendar compilation in the FAQ but will consider adding it.  First I want to search to see if Dave had a specific reason for not including it.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 28, 2012)

The charts and resort maps are all available on the my-vacationclub.com website. They are located on each individual resorts page. This is where I went to capture the links to each one for my compilation threads. It is much easier to have them all in one place instead of having to go through the MVCI website.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Aug 28, 2012)

dioxide45 said:


> The charts and resort maps are all available on the my-vacationclub.com website. They are located on each individual resorts page. This is where I went to capture the links to each one for my compilation threads. It is much easier to have them all in one place instead of having to go through the MVCI website.






AGREED!



.


----------



## Larry (Aug 28, 2012)

SueDonJ said:


> Dioxide's resort maps compilation post had already been added to the Marriott Timeshare FAQs sticky by Dave, it's the sixth link.  I don't see the resort calendar compilation in the FAQ but will consider adding it.  First I want to search to see if Dave had a specific reason for not including it.



That was the first place I checked and when I couldn't find it there I posted this thread. A sticky would be great!!!!!!

Thanks


----------



## BocaBoy (Aug 28, 2012)

dioxide45 said:


> The charts and resort maps are all available on the my-vacationclub.com website. They are located on each individual resorts page. This is where I went to capture the links to each one for my compilation threads. It is much easier to have them all in one place instead of having to go through the MVCI website.


Your efforts are much appreciated.


----------



## enma (Aug 29, 2012)

Awesome, bookmarked the links! So much easier than going to my-vacationclub website! 
Thank you so much!!!


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 29, 2012)

I agree and have thought since I first saw them that Dioxide's two compilation posts are among the best links we have available.  The seasonal chart one has been added to the FAQ, as has Marriott's my-vacationclub.com link to the Inventory Release Calendars.  Thanks for the suggestion.


----------

